# ni idea



## willg

Em espanhol a gente usa a expressao "ni idea" quando nao sabe algo. 
Ex: Voce viu o Joao? "ni idea"
Ex: Voce sabe a resposta dessa pergunta aqui? "ni idea"

Quero saber dizer esse "ni idea" em portugues!!


----------



## Alandria

"Não tenho a menor idéia".


----------



## willg

Mas isso ai ta muito longo! nao tem outra expressao mais curta?


----------



## Tomby

willg said:


> ...//...
> Ex: Voce sabe a resposta dessa pergunta aqui? "ni idea"...//...


Também dizemos *NPI* (em espanhol). Não é?  
Prezados colegas, trata-se de um gracejo com pouca piada.  
Bom fim-de-semana para todos vocês!


----------



## Vanda

Mais curta? Provavelmente não, Willg, mais comprida tem até outras:
Não faço a mínima idéia. Ou então, simplesmente: não!


----------



## Outsider

"Não faço ideia", "Eu sei lá?", "Sei lá?"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

willg said:


> Mas isso ai ta muito longo! nao tem outra expressao mais curta?


 
Bom Día Willg, como está você? 

Eu usaria algo mais pequeno e que ouço muito e é nem sei mas não leva o que você quer, a palavra idéia...hehehehe. Use não faço idéia como expõem acima. São as mais usadas por mim essas aí!

cumprimentos.


----------



## willg

Muito obrigado galera!!! espera ai, mas entao a gente responderia assim:

Voce viu o Joao? nem sei, nao faço ideia, sei lá, Não tenho a menor idéia ou simplesmente nao, igual com Voce sabe a resposta dessa pergunta aqui? 

Eu poderia usar qualquer dessas ai? ou quais seriam mais apropriadas para cada pergunta, porque acho que tem algumas que nao fazem sentido com a pergunta.


----------



## MOC

Com "você viu o João", eu não diria nenhuma delas. Apenas responderia "não". 
Diria qualquer delas se a pergunta fosse, "Sabe onde está o João?". "Não faço ideia", "Sei lá", "Não faço a mínima".


Aliás, o que me confunde é mesmo dizer que responderia "ni idea" a essa pergunta. Para mim fazia mais sentido "donde está João?" "ni idea".


----------



## willg

obrigadao, imaginei!!! a coisa é que na Colombia o pessoal usa muito "ni idea" para tudo, mas voce tem razao porque na verdade, nao faz sentido! Valeu!!!


----------



## la isla

MAIS CUIDADO ,SEI LÁ É COLOQUIAL ,NÃO SE PODE DAR PARA QUALQUER PESSOA.

      UM AMIGO PODE,PARENTES E CONHECIDOS ,PARA OUTRAS PESSOAS PARECE QUE VOCÊ NÃO SE INTERESSOU PELA PERGUNTA DELA

  (VC NÃO DEU NEM IDÉIA..rsrsrs)


----------



## overside

Em portugues (Brasil) deve se ter muito cuidado com essa expressao "ni idea", pois soa muito forte ao responder desta forma. Parece que uma boa resposta seria "nao", "nao sei", "nao vi".


----------



## PacoS

willg said:


> Em espanhol a gente usa a expressao "ni idea" quando nao sabe algo.
> Ex: Voce viu o Joao? "ni idea"
> Ex: Voce sabe a resposta dessa pergunta aqui? "ni idea"
> 
> Quero saber dizer esse "ni idea" em portugues!!


 
Não faço ideia- Eu sei lá. Esta sería la traducción al portugués.


----------

